# Should I resign before coming to South Africa on exceptional skills work permit?



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello Guys

I am a Software engineer from India. Applied for exceptional skills work permit visa. It is about to come in 2-3 weeks. I have a question. Should I resign from my job and then go to SA to look for a job? Or should I take Sabbatical leaves for 3-4 months, go to SA and hunt for Job? 

If I take Sabbatical then I have to come back to India to resign and I don't know if recruiters will accept this. Little confused about this step. Please help. 

Searched online for Job, all recruiters 1st asking me if I have valid work permit. And then they appreciate if I can give F2F interview.

Guys if any one who has faced my same situation then please share your opinion and experience.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you have a workpermit, do you have a job in SA?


I would not chance anything.


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes I possess exceptional skills work permit but I don't have job in SA, neither I am in SA. So, want expertise suggestions what to do next? Should I leave my current job and come to SA for job hunt?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

paraskumar0730 said:


> Yes I possess exceptional skills work permit but I don't have job in SA, neither I am in SA. So, want expertise suggestions what to do next? Should I leave my current job and come to SA for job hunt?




Not too sure, think you should have a job offer?


Will ask LegalMan


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

An exceptional skills work permit allows you to take up any job in a certain field (in which you have these exceptional skills). Therefore, whether you have a job or not, applying for a new one is not a legal question but one for you to answer.

You could resign and come to South Africa, where you are welcome to find a job and I'm pretty sure you will (my previous background is 7 years in IT recruitment). Or you could play it safe and not resign and come here first, find the job, return and resign in India, and then the only factor is how long it takes between getting the job and returning to work in SA. Most companies anywhere in the world don't want to wait 2 months before you start. But many don't mind.

Good luck!


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> An exceptional skills work permit allows you to take up any job in a certain field (in which you have these exceptional skills). Therefore, whether you have a job or not, applying for a new one is not a legal question but one for you to answer.
> 
> You could resign and come to South Africa, where you are welcome to find a job and I'm pretty sure you will (my previous background is 7 years in IT recruitment). Or you could play it safe and not resign and come here first, find the job, return and resign in India, and then the only factor is how long it takes between getting the job and returning to work in SA. Most companies anywhere in the world don't want to wait 2 months before you start. But many don't mind.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the suggestion. One more little thing to ask.. would I be allowed to work part time to survive, till the time I gain my profession's job (developer)?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you would be allowed to work in your field in any type of job contract.


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply LegalMan. But my question is - would I be allowed to work part time in any other field (for example - part time small work like working in a restaurant) just to cover my expenses till the time I hunt for my IT job, for example - if i land SA on 1st September and I got my profession job on 1st october, can I do any other part time work between this time range i.e between 1st sept - 30sept? 
Hope u got my question.


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hi Paras. First of all thank you for putting up this question, since I was not knowing if IT professionals can get Exceptional Skills work permit. 

Just want a sincerely request from you, it would be much appreciable, if you just tell me whether you applied for this visa through a consultant or on your own.. I Don't need any details from where you applied, but just need a single word of answer, so at least I can get some idea and work on it... Thanks a lot in advance. Waiting for your reply...


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

ameenmca said:


> Hi Paras. First of all thank you for putting up this question, since I was not knowing if IT professionals can get Exceptional Skills work permit.
> 
> Just want a sincerely request from you, it would be much appreciable, if you just tell me whether you applied for this visa through a consultant or on your own.. I Don't need any details from where you applied, but just need a single word of answer, so at least I can get some idea and work on it... Thanks a lot in advance. Waiting for your reply...


Hi Ameen

Yes of course I can help you in giving information. After all, this forum is for helping people who are in the same situation where you had stuck. 

Well, I did not hire any agent. I collected all information by my own. Your homework would be - Just go through the 'Exceptional skills visa' prerequisites on this site - http://www.home-affairs.gov.za/index.php/scarce-skills-work-quotas

Let me know if you have any question(s) on this.


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Paras,

Thank you so much for the kind reply. Just want to know whether I can directly walk-in to the SA consulate (here we have one in Mumbai) for inquiring about this work permit or can I download this application from somewhere. 

Secondly, I DID NOT understood this requirement:
_*
You might also have to obtain registration with the relevant South African professional/trade organisation, board or council if your field is one where such permission is required. To find out whether your specific profession falls within this category please consult the list of professional bodies’ websites.*_

Could you tell me how to obtain this ? The only dept. I found which suites my requirement is ECSA: Engineering Council of South Africa. But I'm unable to find further anything on this.

Thanks again for talking time and sorry for asking some more questions. Appreciate your help on this.

Best Regards,
Amin Sayed


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

ameenmca said:


> Paras,
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind reply. Just want to know whether I can directly walk-in to the SA consulate (here we have one in Mumbai) for inquiring about this work permit or can I download this application from somewhere.
> 
> ...



OK. Here's the procedure, I explain you - 
1. Download bi 1738 form. Just google it and you will get lot of links to download.
2. Have your qualification accessed by SAQA. They will give you a certificate in that your qualification's outcome would be given. For eg - I did MCA... so they have given me level 9 education level.
3. Now here's the most important thing, the point you have raised above- South Africa immigration needs to know whether you are technical or not. So they require 3 things from you - Offer letter, Relieving letter and technical reference letter from all your employees. 
Technical reference letter - This is a letter you have to get it from all your employers which will mention what were your jobs and responsibilities (including technical skills). The letter should be on a letter head of the company. I have attached my technical reference letter for your reference (Hided my personal details and company name).

OR

If you can not provide this. Then register yourself to South African Computer Society. Go to their website and follow the steps what they require (i can not explain you this in detail as I did not register because my technical reference letters worked). 

Let me know if you face doubts on this. 

Cheers!


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Paras,

Really thanks a lot for taking all the effort. I really didn't expected help to this level in this forum. But still people like you are very helpful.

But as you have mentioned, none of my relieving letters (or I do NOT have any technical certificates) have technologies mentioned. And I cannot go back to them and ask for these, they will be least bothered at this point to provide me any.

will check the CSSA. 

Again. Thank you so much for this information.

Best regards,
Amin sayed


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

ameenmca said:


> Paras,
> 
> Really thanks a lot for taking all the effort. I really didn't expected help to this level in this forum. But still people like you are very helpful.
> 
> ...


That's alright bro. Always welcome.  

May be you can also help someone like you in future who would be requiring assistance like this.


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, you would be allowed to work in your field in any type of job contract.


Hi LegalMan

I was thinking if you can please advise on my query. Would be very thankful. 

Many Thanks in advance. 

Regards


----------



## shantelW (Jul 31, 2013)

Dont take that chance


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes... I think I should not take that chance. Moreover I am not sure if I get 'exceptional skills visa', would I be allowed to work part time (like in BPO or in any restaurant) till I get IT job there. I appreciate if some one of the same situation can answer this.


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hi Paras,

Any updates on your work permit ? Did you got the exceptional skills permit ? I applied for SAQA couple of days back.. and thanks for all help which motivated me. Just let me know about your status. I hope you get the best out of it.

Thanks,
Amin


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

ameenmca said:


> Hi Paras,
> 
> Any updates on your work permit ? Did you got the exceptional skills permit ? I applied for SAQA couple of days back.. and thanks for all help which motivated me. Just let me know about your status. I hope you get the best out of it.
> 
> ...


Hi Amin

Nopes! Still waiting for my visa. They have told me to come after 60 days. But said generally it takes 1 month. I applied on 16th July, so planning to go after 16th August to inquire.


----------



## Ertjies (Aug 2, 2013)

paraskumar0730 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am a Software engineer from India. Applied for exceptional skills work permit visa. It is about to come in 2-3 weeks. I have a question. Should I resign from my job and then go to SA to look for a job? Or should I take Sabbatical leaves for 3-4 months, go to SA and hunt for Job?
> 
> ...


It depends on your appetite for risk, the safest option would most probably be to keep your current job, take your sabbatical and then hunt a job in South Africa, but on the other end of the spectrum if you go to South Africa without a job to fall back on you will be much more motivated to get a Job...

The choice is yours though - Good luck it wont be easy either way


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hi Paras,

Just to give some inputs. I have called some 5-6 job consultants in South Africa. And I asked them about the applicants. Most of them responded positively that they consider valid work permit holders. 

Regarding further clarification, you know in our field, we normally take 2-3 offers in hand by giving more interviews during our notice period , so the companies keep their fingers crossed till the we join them.

My personal experience also says that normally companies prefer candidates who join them as soon as possible. This happened to me as well. There are 2 things or benefits to them, first they minimize the risk of candidate turning away just before the joining date and second they get the resource which gets billed for them immediately.. i.e. they start earning from you (from the client) very soon without waiting for 1-2 months notice.

So bottom line is, we have to take some risk and play this game.. but if you wish to minimize the risk, you can take some leave as suggested by Ertjies and search for the job.

Paras, I have one more doubt if you can clarify.. it would be much help  *In my SAQA application, there is a field in section D. (why you need evaluation). I ticked for Quota Work Permit and they asked for scare skills, I entered as ASP.NET, C#, SharePoint.* I want to ask if this is correct ? Did you entered the technologies you work / have knowledge on ? Coz I don't know if these are really scarce skills that are listed in this year's Quota Work Permit. Could you tell me what did you entered here in this section. I'm tensed about my application. Please help..!!!

Also please do update about your visa application.


Regards,
Amin


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

That will be a bad decision


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

In what sense it would be Sebetsi ? Could you please let me know.. ?


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

ameenmca said:


> Hi Paras,
> 
> Just to give some inputs. I have called some 5-6 job consultants in South Africa. And I asked them about the applicants. Most of them responded positively that they consider valid work permit holders.
> 
> ...



Yes Amin I guess we have to take some risk. I contacted few people via LinkedIn. All are suggesting to come to SA and apply there by giving your availability as 'Immediate Joiner'. And worst to worst if we don't get any job (that won't be the case I am sure) we can always go back to India and search for job. The main problem would be that companies will ask why we have gap in our career. Simple and precise we would be having a valid solid answer that we were not in country, we were in South Africa, now came back to India to work again. Thats a convincing reply and HR won't mind coz we ourself went out of country and resigned. What do you think??????


And about your query - Yes I entered the same, my technologies were - ASP.net, VB.net, C#, SQL server 2005,2008,2012,
MSBI - SSAS, SSRS and SSIS. 

This will work. ;-) :juggle::juggle:


I am going tomorrow to enquire about my visa. Will update tomorrow evening.  

Cheers mate!


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ertjies said:


> It depends on your appetite for risk, the safest option would most probably be to keep your current job, take your sabbatical and then hunt a job in South Africa, but on the other end of the spectrum if you go to South Africa without a job to fall back on you will be much more motivated to get a Job...
> 
> The choice is yours though - Good luck it wont be easy either way


Well suggested Ertijies. thanks!!!


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hi Paras,

Thanks for reply again..!! 

Regarding the gap. I don't think gap less than 6 months is considered as a "Gap". For 2 months it is fine. I think this time is enough for us to get a job there.

Also even if it is questioned here in India, but this scenario is the worst case one as you told (if we don't get any luck in SA) then it is fine to say what is true, like you said that we were overseas. Also since we are not bounded to Notice Period and Immediate Joiner this is sort of advantage for us in both SA and India.

Do reply about your status.

Thanks.
Amin


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

ameenmca said:


> Hi Paras,
> 
> Just to give some inputs. I have called some 5-6 job consultants in South Africa. And I asked them about the applicants. Most of them responded positively that they consider valid work permit holders.
> 
> ...



Amin an important update - 
They have changed my visa category from Exceptional skills to Quota or general work permit. They said IT skills are not exceptional, rather they are considered as Special skills. So I possess special skills and they have demanded 2 more documents - 
1. Asked me to become member of South African computer society. 
Home - IITPSA
2. A letter to south african embassy convincing them that I possess these technical skills and grant me the visa. 

Phew!!! more documents .... :-(


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

Hope you guys will keep updating your status and success. It would be interesting to read what is the reality working in SA compared your expectations right now.


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hi Paras,

That is really troublesome. Did they told anything about the time it will take to process the quota work permit once you submit all the documents ?

Also I read your post for IITPSA, let me inquire about someone who can give you perhaps give us the reference.

Please e-mail me your personal id. Lets take this offline from forum.


----------



## biyer009 (Nov 27, 2013)

paraskumar0730 said:


> Amin an important update -
> They have changed my visa category from Exceptional skills to Quota or general work permit. They said IT skills are not exceptional, rather they are considered as Special skills. So I possess special skills and they have demanded 2 more documents -
> 1. Asked me to become member of South African computer society.
> iitpsa.org.za - IITPSA
> ...


Hi Paras,

In the form BI-1738. There is a section called Extraordinary Quota Work Permit. Do you have any Information on the same?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

What is the process for resigning from your job in India? I'm always a fan of keeping your income stream until you know for sure .... Also - finding a good employee takes time.. People often feel companies won't wait - but I assure you - they will wait for the right candidate - especially in this market that is struggling with a lack of skilled labor. Even I had a firm wait 2 months for me to start working with them because I was traveling.


----------



## redwing (Nov 8, 2013)

mate ,
how long did it take to obtain your permit


----------

